# [SOLVED] Acer laptop with Win 8.1 will not configure updates



## Supersadie (Dec 3, 2009)

Brand new laptop started having a problem with updates. Downloads vast numbers of them, then gets to 8% of configuring, restarts, tries to resume configuring and then gives an error message that it can't configure and is undoing changes.

I have reinstalled (reset) Windows, but still have the problem.

I can still send it back for a hardware repair, but suspect it might be software?

Could someone help?


----------



## Vizuliz (May 22, 2015)

*Re: Acer laptop with Win 8.1 will not configure updates*

Have you tried deselecting all the updates and then manually selecting only a few - for example, say 5 or 10 at a time?

I have seen Windows get confused when it has many updates to install. Installing them in smaller blocks often resolves the issue. But it needs lots of patience because you have to go through the Restart process for every block.

As you have described the problem it is unlikely that it is a hardware issue.

Viz


----------



## Supersadie (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Acer laptop with Win 8.1 will not configure updates*

Thanks Vizuliz. I tried downloading half a dozen manually and it just stuck on updates downloading. I then tried a little update file on its own - about 3mb. Same thing happened.
Appreciate advice about hardware. Am loathe to send it back and like Acers, but this one's been trouble from go so I suspect it's Win 8.1 that's the culprit.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi. What's the make and model of the laptop? Has Windows Update been working before this problem began, or did it never work from the start? We may have more details about the problem in the event logs, so kindly export your logs, compress them and attach in your next reply so that we can have a look at them.


----------



## Vizuliz (May 22, 2015)

*Re: Acer laptop with Win 8.1 will not configure updates*

For the moment perhaps you could put the update issue aside and just see how the computer works and run some tests.

Suggest that you avoid the Internet as much as is practical, because there will be many security updates among the uninstalled updates.

Acer have a hardware test utility. It may come preinstalled or you may have to download it from the Acer website. Run the test two to three times to make sure that the hardware is OK. In Windows Control Panel, under Administrative Tools you will find a Memory Diagnostic Test. Run that as another check. You could also run from an Elevated Command Prompt the chkdsk with the /r switch to ensure that the disk is OK.

After that just play around with some programs that are preinstalled, such as Paint, Steps Recorder, Task Manager, Control Panel....

If the hardware tests are all good (and I suspect that they will be) and the programs run as you expect them to then we can be certain that it is a Windows issue.

Viz


----------



## Supersadie (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Acer laptop with Win 8.1 will not configure updates*

Thanks both. The updates have now decided to try installing themselves while I was using the computer, rather than when I restart. I'll try what you have suggested when the control panel becomes available again and let you know...
Many thanks again...


----------



## Supersadie (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Acer laptop with Win 8.1 will not configure updates*

Ok, so after three hours of downloading updates manually, the thing shut down, spent half an hour restarting and has now booted up. I said there was 1 update to download. I refreshed the updates box and see there are 117 so obviously the updates didn't configure. Could someone explain how to create/find the log?
I have got into event viewer but don't know what I'm looking for..


----------



## Supersadie (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Acer laptop with Win 8.1 will not configure updates*

Ok. Little update for you. I used the memory check utility. No problems there. Then I just downloaded the update at the top of my list and restarted. Then I downloaded a few more without a hitch. Now I'm working down the list in batches of 12 installing and restarting. Maybe it was clogged with updates (technical term). Thanks for all your kind help and suggestions.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Acer laptop with Win 8.1 will not configure updates*

Hi,

Just a thought but are you downloading the updates through a wireless connection?


----------



## Vizuliz (May 22, 2015)

*Re: Acer laptop with Win 8.1 will not configure updates*



Supersadie said:


> .... Now I'm working down the list in batches of 12 installing and restarting..... .


Chopin playing softly in the background will keep you sane through this process....:whistling:

Viz


----------



## Supersadie (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Acer laptop with Win 8.1 will not configure updates*

Ha! I do listen to him as it happens. I also find Vivaldi helpful, but not necessarily Four Seasons. 
Yes, Dave, it is a wireless connection...thoughts?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Acer laptop with Win 8.1 will not configure updates*



Supersadie said:


> Yes, Dave, it is a wireless connection...thoughts?


Yes, of course it would be better wired. Do you have that option?


----------



## Supersadie (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Acer laptop with Win 8.1 will not configure updates*

All sorted now and up to date but for the future...sure I have an ethernet cable somewhere. However, thought that would only affect downloads not configuration. But what do I know?!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Acer laptop with Win 8.1 will not configure updates*



Supersadie said:


> thought that would only affect downloads not configuration.


Of course, apologies for not realising that.

Glad its sorted anyhow! :thumb:

Could you mark it solved please, Thread Tools at top of page?


----------



## Vizuliz (May 22, 2015)

*Re: Acer laptop with Win 8.1 will not configure updates*



Supersadie said:


> All sorted now and up to date but for the future...


And you have retained your sanity and sense of humour..... I have got to listen to more Vivaldi methinks... 

Viz


----------

